# Hello-new To The Site



## Mickie's_Fam (Sep 2, 2007)

Hello all,

We are new to the site. We were recruited by dreamtimers and are with them this weekend at Sequoyah caverns. We rented a shamrock travel trailer from Redstone Arsenal as a trial run and are now looking to purchase our own. We are registered for Topsail and hopefully will have our own trailer figured out by then.

By the way, "Hey Gordan send you the info soon, 43"

Mark & Terri


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers!

Scott


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome Scott and family!

Lots of good people and lots of good info!

What more could you ask for?

Steve


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Welcome Mark and Terri !!!

You're gonna like it here and you will love Topsail...


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

I hope you are having a great time this week end. This is a great group of people here, and always ready to help with their infinite wisdom regarding Rv'ing and also other topics. I hope you find it as helpful and friendly as we do.

HEIDI


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Welcome!!!! 
Things will work out... And you will be Outbacken before you know it!!!
You are gonna love it around here!

Read often... Post often!!!

MaeJae


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to have you part of the crowd!

Best of luck finding just the trailer you want.

Mark


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

Dave (Dreamtimers) has given you great advice. First you are looking for an Outback, and secondly you have made a reservation for the 2008 Southeastern Outbackers Summer Rally!!

You won't regret either of those decisions.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Glad to have you with us.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WELCOME to the
cult
tribe
clan

WELCOME TO THE FAMILY!!!*

Listen and pay close attention to Dreamtimers..and maybe they'll bring ya'll with them the next time they come North and visit Wolfwood!! Until then...I guess you'll just have to settle







for Topsail (which I understand is going to be one incredible Rally!!!) Have fun!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> *WELCOME to the
> cult
> tribe
> clan
> ...


Hey Judi, do they know what Wolfwood is? ok, confession, long time ago when I was a newbie, I thought Wolfwood was some sort of Wolf Haven! (keep your remarks to yourself now,shhh,zip it girl)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Mickie's Fam


















And Happy Outback Hunting!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers.com and good luck finding your perfect travel trailer! Personally, I think the 25RSS is hard to beat!


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Welcome Mark and Terri, Kids, and the fur-kid Mickey. It was great camping with you. Also nice to meet Patsybama and have them joining us at Topsail too. You could not ask for a better group of people... And even Wolfie.





























...
...
...
...
Honest Wolfie; I only said good things about you, And some stuff about egreg....









No Really EVERYONE here is great.
















Mark & Terri: Looking forward to seeing MUCH more of you on here.

_(Telling a secret on Mark)_
He was keeping his DW up at all hours reading all the good wishes from everyone on his cell phone.

_P.S. Don't tell him I told you._









Dave


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Mickie's Fam to the Outback Family
Glad to have you with us









Don


----------



## Mickie's_Fam (Sep 2, 2007)

I heard that.




Dreamtimers said:


> Welcome Mark and Terri, Kids, and the fur-kid Mickey. It was great camping with you. Also nice to meet Patsybama and have them joining us at Topsail too. You could not ask for a better group of people... And even Wolfie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Dreamtimers said:


> Welcome Mark and Terri, Kids, and the fur-kid Mickey. It was great camping with you. Also nice to meet Patsybama and have them joining us at Topsail too. You could not ask for a better group of people... And even Wolfie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_EVEN_ Wolfie, eh? When did you say you're coming North again? Hmm...that's what I thought Too bad, tho...the gates are being locked the night before


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers...


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

> _EVEN_ Wolfie, eh? When did you say you're coming North again? Hmm...that's what I thought Too bad, tho...the gates are being locked the night before


Guess that means I'll have to get there a couple of days early...









or I could always call Greg and have him bring the heavy equipment back over for another impromptu redesign.
















Dave


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Way to go Dreamtimers


----------

